# smelly riding gloves



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Smelly! That's Eau de Cheval, a cologne you can't get just anywhere. OK, if they are deerskin, you can wet them. Deer is the only hide that can be soaked, wrung out like socks and will retain it's shape. They are popular with fishermen in my neck of the woods.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

puphorse said:


> Hello! I didn't know what category this would go in so I just put it in here. Soo, my riding gloves are REALLY smelly and I was wondering if there is a way to clean them or get the smell out without ruining them. I believe they are leather but I may be wrong. Any ideas welcome!


All my gloves are leather (my trimming gloves too). I machine wash them all in cold water and let them air dry in a cool space. Has never been a problem.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

especially if you use a leather soap, liek the kind you can use to wash breeches with real leather patches. 

my riding gloves feel like leather but are some kind of synthetic. I hand wash in woolite. worked perfectly.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I always toss my SSG riding gloves in the wash. Not really sure what the leather/suede-like palms are made of, but they come out like new.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have smelly riding gloves too, it's from sweating in them. I just wash my hands afterwards and try not to smell the gloves.


----------

